# body mounts



## dave74 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey everybody, just started a frame off on my 67 and ran into something that has me stumped. The body mount right behind the doors has no bolt head. I pulled carpet back to see if I could get it from the top bit no luck. Any ideas on this?? 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you will have to remove all the other mounts and lift the body up ( the bolt with no head will slide up through the frame) then get a pair of vice grips and try to spin it out . You should shoot some PB blast or penetrating solvent onto the threads to help free it up


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It is most likely a solid rubber cushion. I have them there and over the axle too. It was the same on the 67 that I removed a body from for my frame also. No bolts in those 4 positions, just the cushion.

I found a pic of my frame just before I rolled it out with the cushions circled for you.


----------



## dave74 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help! This site has been a ton of help getting ready for this project. I will post some pics when I get them on the computer.


----------

